# Is BNSF the only railroad to help Amtrak?



## toytrains (Feb 17, 2019)

When ever a Amtrak engine has an issue and has to be helped I only see BNSF. 

Is BNSF the only company to help Amtrak?


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 17, 2019)

If you do a Google image search for Amtrak and all the major railroads, you will see photos with various freight locomotives, not just BNSF.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Feb 17, 2019)

You're probably only looking in one area. The vast majority of the hosts help out when an Amtrak is disabled. You Tube is like replete with trains being towed/rescued by foreign power.

Believe me, the hosts want the train off their territory. They'll help out as long as they have the available power.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 18, 2019)

Norfolk Southern to the rescue:






Union Pacific to the rescue:            


CSX to the rescue:


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 18, 2019)

The host railroad will almost always help out (and charge for it) in case of an Amtrak engine failure.  They want the train moved.


----------



## BCL (Feb 19, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> Norfolk Southern to the rescue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck - Conrail to the rescue:


----------



## cirdan (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm not sure what's going on in the CSX picture as I'm not aware of any electrification on CSX lines so assume this is on the NEC.


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 19, 2019)

cirdan said:


> I'm not sure what's going on in the CSX picture as I'm not aware of any electrification on CSX lines so assume this is on the NEC.


Given that it’s connecting to an Acela, that’s a safe bet.


----------



## jis (Feb 19, 2019)

cirdan said:


> I'm not sure what's going on in the CSX picture as I'm not aware of any electrification on CSX lines so assume this is on the NEC.


The closest available locos to move the disabled train off of main line trackage I am sure.


----------



## PerRock (Feb 19, 2019)

cirdan said:


> I'm not sure what's going on in the CSX picture as I'm not aware of any electrification on CSX lines so assume this is on the NEC.


Acela got it's pantographs ripped off. CSX local shoved it back into the yard to wait for an Amtrak rescue to bring it to the shops. http://www.slamtrak.com/rrphotoalbum/page91.htm

peter


----------

